# Modifier QW - I need help regarding modifer QW



## sluke9 (Dec 9, 2014)

I need help regarding modifer QW. I am realy confused as I have never coded for lab tests done in office before. 
Ohio Medicaid list has 87880 on their list. So I am understanding that this would mean that I am to use QW.
1) Does age have any factor on use? I am coding for pediatric patients.

2) Should it always be used for the tests on the list or are there just certain situations that govern when to use it?

Thanks!


----------



## laurenelizabeth (Dec 9, 2014)

*QW Modifier usage*

This is from the following website: http://wpsmedicare.com/j8macpartb/resources/modifiers/

Modifier QW Fact Sheet
Definition
CLIA waived test

Appropriate Usage:

Any test on the CMS list that CLIA standards are waived for

Inappropriate Usage:

Any code that is not on the CLIA waived test list

The Clinical Laboratory Improvement Amendments (CLIA) of 1988 requires all laboratory testing sites to have one of the following certificates to legally perform clinical laboratory testing: 

Certificate of Waiver 
Certificate of Registration 
Certificate of Accreditation 
Certificate for Physician-Performed Microscopy

Certain CLIA Certificates that have been issued may limit the holder to perform only certain tests. There are only two types of CLIA certificates that limit holders to certain test procedures: 

Certificate of Waiver 
Certificate of Physician Performed Microscopy Procedures (PPMP)

If a service is denied as not covered under your CLIA certificate, you may not bill the beneficiary for the service.

If a provider currently has one Medicare Part B provider number covering more than one clinical lab testing site (e.g., an office on Main Street and an office on Oak Street), both sites require a CLIA number. The provider should use the CLIA number that specifically represents the site where the test(s) was/were performed. 

All clinical diagnostic laboratories must include their CLIA numbers on all claims to avoid an unprocessable rejection. The CLIA number must be placed in Item 23 of the CMS-1500 claim form. Electronic submitters using the ANSI X12 4010 version should use segment 2-180-REF02 (X4). 
Please note: A CLIA Waived Test still requires the provider to include their CLIA number on the claim. 
To be recognized as a waived test, some CLIA waived tests have unique HCPCS procedure codes and some must have a QW modifier included with the HCPCS code. To view the CMS CLIA waived test list, refer to CMS Internet Only Manual (IOM), Publication 100-04, Chapter 16, Section 70.8 (see link listed below).

CMS Resources
CMS CLIA webpage
http://www.cms.gov/CLIA/
CMS CLIA waived test list
http://www.cms.gov/CLIA/downloads/waivetbl.pdf


----------

